# Jiro Dreams of Sushi



## royal coachman (Jul 10, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone had seen it yet, and if so, any ideas on the gear used by this very highly rated "sushi guy".  I just saw the trailer; mouth-watering, to say the least, but just caught a fleeting glimpse of the yanagi he uses, so my curiosity level is code red!


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

great movie... well worth seeing.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like an awesome flick.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I spoke about it in this thread, great movie.

4 Lunch Challenge


----------

